# Win a dang cool $16,000 gas fireplace



## webbie (Oct 25, 2011)

http://www.heatnglo.com/Contests/DesignedToInspire.aspx

One of our hearth.com sponsors is giving this baby away.........


----------



## pen (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks Craig, just put my name in the hat.

pen


----------



## fossil (Oct 26, 2011)

Almost makes me wish I had NG service available.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 26, 2011)

Makes me wish I had a wall I could put it in. Well, and NG too.


----------



## pen (Oct 26, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Makes me wish I had a wall I could put it in. Well, and NG too.



If I win it, it's going in the garage  :ahhh: 

pen


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 27, 2011)

Too contemporary for my taste. 
Hafta be one o' them artsy fartsy rich biotches...
I could buy back my 08 Cross Bones 
for that money & pay a year's insurance,
as well


----------



## peedenmark7 (Oct 27, 2011)

Daksy, You always call 'em as ya see 'em !!  

You know what ticks me off about these "give-aways" is that you  CANT simply throw your name in the hat, you have to register an account with these companies so they can spam they hell out of you down the road..

I love free stuff, but my wife thinks it looks like a crematorium and I thought it looked like a washing machine with a fire inside...

I'll abstain....


----------



## mdgouin (Nov 3, 2011)

peedenmark7 said:
			
		

> I love free stuff, but my wife thinks it looks like a crematorium and I thought it looked like a washing machine with a fire inside...
> 
> I'll abstain....



I had to go look after reading this and, I don't know how this is possible, but you are both right.


----------

